# Cyclogest Rash?



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if anyone else has suffered with a rash from these pessaries? I'm covered all cover tummy, chest and inside thighs  . Not pretty...

Thank you 

Lucky OTD 30th May


----------



## Kezzle (Jul 27, 2011)

I got red and sore down below but when I switched from v to b it cleared up. I have now however developed a horrible red itchy rash on my chest, I'm assuming cyclogest has made my overly sensitive chest worse as I get stress eczema there.


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

I got sore from them in my first cycle and the clinic switched me to Crinone gel. I was debating gestone injections this time but I'm going to try the cyclogest first and see what happens. In a bit concerned too as I have Crohn's disease which is in a bit of a flare so I'm worried about the cyclogest being rectal as they are at the minute. I'm just waiting and seeing at the mo. Good luck x


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Both.  

The clinic called to check up on me today so I mentioned it. Don't think it's normal as they asked me to go straight to Doctors.  I'm booked in tomorrow so will let you know.  I also suffer with eczema but have had nothing lately and the rash shows no signs of abating  roll on poas day Friday!!!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Kezzle (Jul 27, 2011)

My clinic thought nothing of it. When I said I thought I had thrush they said it will just be the cyclogest.


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Kezzie, 

My GP was a bit shocked and said it was a severe reaction (it's been getting worse).  He couldn't reach the clinic to see what alternatives they would advise him to prescribe so he armed me  with strong antihistamines and emollient cream.

I tested yesterday, OTD 9dp5dt and it was negative, updated the clinic and they said I can discontinue with the pessaries but need to test again tomorrow.  Just hoping it clears itself up as I'm not planning to take the antihistamines just yet. X


----------



## Kezzle (Jul 27, 2011)

That's not very good news  sorry to hear.  Are you likely to get a definite result from a Hpt at 9dp5dt? Or will you still have bloods? I aren't sure how it works it's all my first time. 

I hope the antihistamines work for you if you do take them. When I had my stress reactions I got the strongest ones they had and didn't make a scrap of difference for that. I use Eurax on my chest anyway when it's itchy helps a little until I get hot then It flares up. Otherwise it's like it's not there. I may be adjusting to it. 

I hope you get some better news soon x


----------



## Lucky34 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Kezzle.

Been off the pessaries a day and it's already starting to calm down.  My clinic don't do blood tests just ask me to poas.  Done this for several days now and all negative so slightly gutted.  

On the plus side, we feel much happier knowing how it all works and we're lucky enough to still have z3 more tries (2 frozen 1 fresh) so will try again in Sept .

 you get a bfp. Lots of luck xxxx


----------

